# Niagara Region, Ontario Snowfall/ice



## Dragonscapes (Nov 20, 2006)

Think this is in the right forum it's weather related

Having a problem with one of our per push contracts their arguing that we made up dates to get extra money because the other part of the winter was slow I think it was from sticker shock since they didn't pay for a thing for 3 months we submited out records but they are checking buffalo weather and saying that since buffalo says there was no snow here it didn't snow from experiance buffalo doesn't always record lake effect snow that comes off of lake ontario. They are refusing to pay for services on a couple of dates that we were out salting and plowing (to the tune of $2500) was wondering if anyone has any records for the following dates February 4, Feb 16, Feb 18 , Feb 22, Feb 23 In St. Catharines and Niagara Falls. Even if you have records that you were out working all of the weather sites I checked have 0 accumulation/precipitaion for these dates some salting was from melting snow that froze but we have records for plowing on the 4th, 16th, 18th, 22nd, 23rd I think most of these may have been from blowing snow but can't remember since I didn't personally service their sites


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.climate.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/climateData/hourlydata_e.html

This is as close to you as I could find.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Dragonscapes;386146 said:


> Think this is in the right forum it's weather related
> 
> Having a problem with one of our per push contracts their arguing that we made up dates to get extra money because the other part of the winter was slow I think it was from sticker shock since they didn't pay for a thing for 3 months we submited out records but they are checking buffalo weather and saying that since buffalo says there was no snow here it didn't snow from experiance buffalo doesn't always record lake effect snow that comes off of lake ontario. They are refusing to pay for services on a couple of dates that we were out salting and plowing (to the tune of $2500) was wondering if anyone has any records for the following dates February 4, Feb 16, Feb 18 , Feb 22, Feb 23 In St. Catharines and Niagara Falls. Even if you have records that you were out working all of the weather sites I checked have 0 accumulation/precipitaion for these dates some salting was from melting snow that froze but we have records for plowing on the 4th, 16th, 18th, 22nd, 23rd I think most of these may have been from blowing snow but can't remember since I didn't personally service their sites


WE were out 4 & 16 Standard plow runs nothing long or short
We had a full day of plowing in Kitchener on the 22nd Sart time 07:00 finish 16:00 if that is any help.Not for 23rd but we don't go out under 5 cm unless called.
u of waterloo has an automated site for the campus

weather.uwaterloo.ca/download/daily_snow_winter_2006_2007.csv

Does Brock or even MacMaster in Hamilton have this with their geography dept?


----------



## Added Touch (Nov 10, 2006)

*Learning from St. catharines*

Hey, sorry I can't help, but am located just down the hill and may run into the same problem. Let me know if you find a good resource. I checked out some stats can and weather channel stats but they were in accurate.

Tom


----------



## shaltac (Jul 4, 2007)

Quoting "buffalo snow reports" can't be used accurately. You have a variation of over a foot (most of the time) from the Southtowns to Niagara Falls. I've been dry in Cheektowaga, white out in Tonowanda, and nearly impassable roads in Hamburg.... The weather varies mile by mile out there - way more then any of the cities I cover for my real job (which entails lots of driving all over Western NY).


----------

